# استفسار عن التحكم في مضخات المياه .



## design_22 (11 يونيو 2007)

بالنسبة لمضخات المياه المعدة للإستخدام السكني ( jet pump ) هل يمكن أن يفيدني احدكم بانواع اجهزة منع التشغيل الجاف ( dry running protection ) المتوفرة بالأسواق و طريقة عملها وايها الأفضل ؟
وما هي اجهزة ال ( electronic prussure control ) ?


----------



## design_22 (11 يونيو 2007)

من المشاكل التي تقابل مواتير المياه في المباني السكنية في مصر والتي تعمل بنظام الأوتوماتيك العادي إنه عند إنقطاع المياه فان المواتير بتشتغل على الفاضي ( تشغيل جاف ) مما يتسبب في تلف المواتير وذلك إذا لم يتم اغلاقها بسرعة حيث أن الأوتوماتيك يقوم بفصل الموتور في حالة تعدي ضغط التشغيل المطلوب فقط ( يعني لما السكان تقفل حنفيات الميه )
وسمعت إن هناك أجهزة في السوق تقوم بإغلاق مواتير في حالة الانخفاض الشديد لضغط المياه في الشبكة ( انقطاع المياه) أو تعدي ضغط التشغيل المطلوب ( over load running )يعني عايز جهاز يتحكم اليا في تشغيل الموتور بدون اي تدخل بشري ويتعامل مع مشاكل انقطاع المياه يشغل الموتور لما تيجي المياه ويفصله لما تقطع .
و أكون شاكر لأي شخص يشاركني في أي معلومة عنده .


----------



## العلم حياة (11 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي العزيز السلام عليكم
عجبني موضوعك وأود ان اخبرك ان هنالك حلول كثير وأحد هذه الحلول وضع flow switch قبل الماطور بحيث اذا هبط الضغط في المنظومة فان pressure switch سوف لن يعطي ايعاز للماطور لان ال flow switch سيكون مفتوح في حالة انقطاع الماء لذلك سيجعل الدائرة الكهربائية مفتوحة ولن يعمل الماطور الا اذا صار جريان للماء قبله.
تحياتي


----------



## design_22 (12 يونيو 2007)

أخي العزيز ( العلم حياة ) السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
أولا أشكرك لإهتمامك .
وأتمنى أن تقوم بمساعدتي بالإستفاضة في الشرح عن ماهية ( flow switch ) والاسم التجاري له والمميزات والعيوب 
و أكون شاكر لو ذكرت بعض الحلول الأخرى .


----------



## design_22 (12 يونيو 2007)

أخي العزيز ( العلم حياة ) السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
أولا أشكرك لإهتمامك .
وأتمنى أن تقوم بمساعدتي بالإستفاضة في الشرح عن ماهية ( flow switch ) والاسم التجاري له والمميزات والعيوب 
و أكون شاكر لو ذكرت بعض الحلول الأخرى .


----------



## العلم حياة (12 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم أخي design_22
Flow switch is a controll instrument, small size installed in the piping systems. It has two plates inters inside the pipe and there is space between their when the water flow inside the pipe one plate will be moving forward and contacting with the second plate. when the contact happen the newtral line will occur closing to the electrical circute and the current will arrive to the motor. as you show it has the same work of electrical switch of power or lighting.
Thanks


----------



## بولا (13 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكنى احب ان اضيف لحضراتكم نوع اخ وهو حساس مياه يتم تركيب الالكترود الخاص به قبل المضخة على خط السحب ولكته يحتاج الى لوحة تحكم


----------



## العلم حياة (13 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
هنالك طريقة اخرى للحصول على الماء بصورة مستمرة وهي نصب مضخة ذات خزان تمدد (تسمى بوستر بمب) وتضع برجر سويج pressure switch خلف المضخة اي على خط الدفع وتحدد هذا السويج على اعلى ضغط الذي يجعل المضخة تنطفأ وأقل ضغط يجعل المضخة تعمل وعندما يريد ان ينقطع الماء من الرئيسي فأن الماء الموجود في خزان التمدد posster سوف يتجه بالاتجاه المعاكس اي الى خط السحب وبالتالي سيقل الضغط وبعدها مباشرة سيلقط ال pressure switch ويجعل المضخة تدور. يمكنك ايضا استخدام مضخة وخزان تمدد منفصلين عن بعضهم اي ليس بوستر بمب التي يكون فيها خزان التمدد مجتمع مع المضخة.
تحياتي


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (26 يوليو 2007)

انواع المتحكمات فى عمل الطلمبة هى:
1 - منظم الضغط يعمل على فصل الطلمبة فى حالة زيادة الضغط ويضبط على الضغط المطلوب
2- حساس التدفق : وهو عبارة عن حساس يستشعر بوجود المياة ويفصل كنترول الطلمبة فى حالة عدم وجود سائل
3-حساس ضغط ويستشعر بارتفاع المنسوب بالخزان المراد ملئه اوتفريغه فيعطى اشارة تشغيل او ايقاف حسب المطلوب


----------



## raymaeng (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو الرد في الحال من اخواني الاعزاء
لدي مشروع بئر عمقه تقريبا 75 متر واود ان واريد رفع الماء الى مسلفه تقربا 350 متر الى خزان التصريف 
واطلب منكم المساعده في اختيار نوع المضخه ذات الكفأه التي تفي بهذا الغرض علما بأن امكانياتي بسيطه ولا يمكن استخدام النوع الغاطس


----------



## ابوعــدي (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين2000009


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً ياجماعه على الطرح


----------



## okab73 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

إضافه بسيطه 
يوجد طريقة التحكم عن طريق صمام الجريان 
اي تعاير هذا الصمام على كمية المياه باللتر ثم يعمل هذا الصمام 
على فصل المضخه بعد مرور الكميه المعيره عليه وهذا يستعمل في المجال الصناعي 
اما المنزلي الافضل والارخص : - 
1- سويتش الضغط ويركب على خط المياه بعد المضخه 
2- العوامه الكهربائيه وهي نوعين ( normaly open & normaly close )


----------



## Abouwarda (20 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم الغاطس أفضل الأنواع الماء علي بعد 350 م إذا كنت تريد الإستمرار يمكن بعد ذلك توضيح مواصفا المضخه


----------



## الذئب التركماني (9 أكتوبر 2011)

لدي سؤال 
اذا اردت ان تستخدم حساس الجريان
هل هنالك نوع محدد لهذا الحساس 
وشكرا


----------



## السيد ابراهيم حماد (22 يناير 2012)

كيف نختار مضخة غاطسة لبئر عمقه 800متر


----------

